# Blitzsafe Adapter Question



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

I did some searching on this forum and I still have a question about hooking up my ipod mini to my 2003 double din monsoon stereo. If i use either the VW/AUX DMX V.5 or the Enfig - VW ipod 5 adapter, will that work on my stereo? Will using the behind the headunit adapters cut out the monsoon amp from the system? It seems to me that these adapters are pretty much plug and play. Just pull out the headunit, plug it in, ground it, and that's it. Any truth to this?


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Blitzsafe Adapter Question (phil80vwrabbit)*

Anyone???????


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Blitzsafe Adapter Question (phil80vwrabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Blitzsafe Adapter Question (phil80vwrabbit)*

It has nothing to do with the amp. Its a easy plug and play.


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Blitzsafe Adapter Question (Enfig Motorsport)*

OK....Thanks for the response.....I'm going to order theW ipod 5 adapter and 4 removal keys today! THANKS AGAIN!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Blitzsafe Adapter Question (phil80vwrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phil80vwrabbit* »_OK....Thanks for the response.....I'm going to order theW ipod 5 adapter and 4 removal keys today! THANKS AGAIN!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm right behind you as soon as my new gen Mini arrives.








Charging option seems kinda redundant since it has 18hr battery, but I don't want to have anything plugging into its headphone jack. I'd rather have one dock connector at the bottom. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueMKV (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Blitzsafe Adapter Question (GTIfreak)*

I thought about that too. I doubt I'm going to be driving for more than 18 hours straight, but I don't want to wear out that socket on the top. That's exactly the same reason I am getting the VW ipod 5. Great minds think alike!!!


----------

